# Weaving- Ridiculously proud



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Ridiculously proud of my first eight shaft project! I had lots of tension problems when I decided it would be too short and 3/4 of the way through, I added waste yarn to the end to be able to use most of the good yarn. Several warp threads had gaps where they didn't get woven at all, fortunately on the wrong side. I cut the long ones and wove in the ends. It works. 

It still needs to be wet finished but I don't yet know how to do that! Is it like blocking I knitting?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh so pretty, the color combo is terrific and you should be ridiculously proud.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh so pretty and you should be proud. Love the colors and the pattern.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful. You should be proud! Great job.


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

That's so pretty! Just had a rigid heddle class and loved it! I don't know how you manage a loom that large!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

janmary said:


> That's so pretty! Just had a rigid heddle class and loved it! I don't know how you manage a loom that large!


It's actually not very big. It is a table loom, about 22 inches across. I can use some or all of the shafts, so it is quite versatile.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok have a question On the top of the loom is that pretty blue but on the bottom section is has what looks like pinks greens and browns am I missing something? I do see some speck of color in the scarf though.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

mama879 said:


> Ok have a question On the top of the loom is that pretty blue but on the bottom section is has what looks like pinks greens and browns am I missing something? I do see some speck of color in the scarf though.


The pink camouflage yarn is the waste yarn I added so I could use more of my pretty yarn. In the future, I will add this at the start. Adding it part way through caused me lots of tension problems.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Gotcha After I wrote it all out The light came on. I have started doing that to. Thanks for the quick reply though.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

https://thewooleryguy.wordpress.com/2014/02/18/guest-post-wet-finishing-with-laura-fry/

This is a good explanation of finishing. The yarn needs to be "fulled" for the fibers to bind together. Hope this helps. You have a very pretty shawl!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

As you should be! It is beautiful!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very good job and I love the color combo.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The shawl is beautiful. It is surely something to be proud of.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I soak my weaves with some mild soap and hot water rinse with the same hotness that the fabric is and I thwack it then just like knitting block it.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Babalou said:


> https://thewooleryguy.wordpress.com/2014/02/18/guest-post-wet-finishing-with-laura-fry/
> 
> This is a good explanation of finishing. The yarn needs to be "fulled" for the fibers to bind together. Hope this helps. You have a very pretty shawl!


Very useful. A bit scary! Thank you!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Well.....you hit a home run and should be ridiculously proud. Oh, the colors are just beautiful! The pattern is so pretty.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my, how pretty! You should be thrilled with it. Looking at the loom - I can't imagine dressing it. I don't think I will be moving from my rigid heddle anytime soon.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow, that is really lovely! Very nice work!


----------

